# Stock for 24 gallon nano cube



## Asharr (Jun 27, 2013)

I was going to get a 10 gallon tank, but now I've got a 24 gallon tank (I found one cheap and that fits into a gap) I dont know what to put into it because now I can have more fish. Im planning on siamese fighting fish and neon tetras, but im not sure what algae eaters or bottom feeders to get. 

Its not going to be planted though but will have plastic plants. (generally because I dont know how to grow them because I'm new to this, plus I dont want to mess up with all the chemicals and fertiliser) I think the tank comes with an air pump so I'll get an air stone to keep it well oxygenated. Also I think my water is medium hardness 

Thank you for the help


----------



## possibility (Jun 25, 2013)

I like your ideas. I expect you are aware of this already but when it coms to Siamese fighting fish (bettas) you can only have one male (in the case of a small tank like yours One fish) per aquarium. That is for the safety and well being of the fish. Males will literally fight to the death and though females are said to be peaceful mine would like to kill each other so I had to separate them before they did exactly so (I had to catch them in the middle of a fight!). There are oddities in every species. Neons are a good choice too. they like to be in shoals and are really peaceful. I doubt this would happen but if they show signs of nipping the beta's fins separate the beta. they can live solitary lives under most conditions in a small set up. you can even keep a beta in a bowl though a tank would be better. As for catfish you don't want anything big for a tank that size so the one species that I think would work really well is the corydoras catfish. well there are many species of cories but all except for the banded corydoras and a few of the larger ones would be perfect. Just avoid excessive acid conditions keep the temperature in the 70's, have a well planted tank and at least some decent swimming space on the bottom. They exept a wide range of food but if you really want to treat them they are very partial to sinking live foods and sinking commercial formulations. Cories are not the only species but are by far the safest easiest and most peaceful. They are particularly impressive as a shoal but it depends on the number of fish and the size of your tank. Cories range between 1 1/2, and 3 inches depending on the species. The largest is the banded corydoras (don't recommend) which can grow to 5 inches, and the smallest is probably the semi-transparent dwarf corydoras at 1 1/4 inches. One tip. to have neon tetras try to soften the water. they can adapt to harder conditions but soft slighty acid-cid water is recommended. you can tannin stain ot for them but they will be fine either way. If you didn't do neons cardinal tetras, flame tetras, glowlight tetras and maybe rosies would work too. Platies are also good and medium hard water is their preference. I'm not very good with plants but if you don't want them to wither away and die and you don't want to bust your budget with a bunch of fancy lighting maybe java fern, or mosses would be good for you. Good luck on your tank.


----------



## possibility (Jun 25, 2013)

Last few tips. 
1. Don't mess around with catfish species. They sell nice docile ones that stay under two inches and are peaceful like cories. Then they have peaceful species but that will grow large enough and have the predatory to eat anything under and inch and a half. Then they have scrappy aggressive ones. Brackish catfish that need saltwater as adults. finally there are those two inch babies that grow into four foot monsters but you don't know it until they outgrow your tank and eat every living thing in it. Just be careful when it comes to catfish. Even though pims are awesome if you don't have any tiny fish and have a 50 gallon plus tank (I have two and I am I love with pictus cats!)

2. most plecos are not good for small tanks or beginners. The common pleco grows to 24 inches long if cared for properly. The only hope for a smaller setup is the bristlenose pleco and even they can grow to 5 inches in length (I know, one is living in my 55 gallon). 

3. Cichlids are not good community fish. Most cichlids are very aggressive and territorial. Many are overactive large robust and predatory. Others have special requirements not typical of your average community fish. Angelfish and dwarf cichlids are good community fish usually but still...cichlids can be nasty. If you don't know a lot about that species just go by and find a more suitable fish. 

4. Watch out for your beta. Really lively, playful or aggressive fish will be tempted to nip the fishes beautiful flowing fins. Avoid those species and keep that in mind when stocking.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I must caution against this combination. The majority of professional aquarists now hold that Betta are not community fish in the normal sense, and I wold suggest keeping the male on his own.

There are two reasons. One is that the Betta may, depending upon its individual temperament which is impossible to judge until you see it settled, consider the neons a threat. I had a beautiful Betta many years ago who ate neons easily. Some say the bright colouration causes this, which is why male guppies are not good fish with Betta either. Second, small fish like any characin (neon tetra are characins) have lots of teeth, and they are not afraid to use them. And the slow waving fins of a fish like a Betta is like waving a red flag in front of a bull. Even if no physical interaction occurs either way, the chemical signals fish send out can be read by other fish, and this alone causes stress.

To your tank, can you give us the dimensions? A taller tank like a cube is best stocked with quiet fish, meaning no active swimmers which need space as in length of the tank. Also, strongly-territorial fish have to be avoided.

Knowing your water parameters of the tap water (GH or general hardness, and pH) will allow us to suggest possible fish that will suit this space.

Byron.


----------

